# Fat Jack Dempsey



## dBuster2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay I have no clue on this one. My tank gets at least a 60% water change monthly with two HOB filters that are doubling the water requirement for this size tank of 110 gallons with two power heads rated at 70 plus gph connected to under gravel plates.

I do not have the test numbers for the water although I can say that the rest of the fish are alright just this one Jack Dempsey is showing signs of a fat belly. I do have a breeding pair as this pair has bred before so I thought that maybe they were getting ready to lay eggs again. Well three months later still no eggs and the fish is only getting bigger.

The fish has its appetite and eats which to me rules out some problems. I am just concerned as the belly is getting so fat that the fish is losing scales now.

I know these pictures are tough to see from but they were taken with my cell phone and with the reflection it isn't the greatest. The wife by the way took the good camera to work today to show off photos of our son.

Any ways, if anyone can help thanks a billion! I would like to help this fish and not lose it but if I have to I have to. I have had these fish now for 5 years and this tank for 3 years. I have in the same tank 3 electric yellows, 1 red zebra, 1 convict, 1 what we call giraffe fish green with spots, and another Jack Dempsey, 2 plecos, and 1 clown loach. Not too many fish for a 110 gallon tank but they are getting big, some upwards of 8 to 10 inches...


----------



## convict2 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have no personal experience with anything like that, but in a thread on another forum, there was something just like this, but not as bad(the fish didn't get as fat).

What they did was put it in a quarantine tank to see if it was pooping. If it isn't, its intestines are probably blocked. Feeding it peas fixed the other fish with a similar sounding condition.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

you should first of all put this fish in quarantine so you can make sure it STOPS eating. Most likely it has some sort of intestinal blockage and what goes in is not coming out. This can turn into a very serious situation quickly. 
So, quarantine, no food for a minimum of 48 hours, and add Epsom salt to the water at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve it first and add it gradually.

Now it may be some sort of tumor or internal bacterial infection but first do the fast and epsom salt.

How long has it taken for the fish to get this big?

Robin


----------

